# clenbuterol and tiromel are they really good for weight loss?



## philomena

hey peeps!

ok im a newbie here so be gentle! im 5'7 weigh around 13stone  and obviously need to lose weight i dont have the best patience when it comes to weight loss i need to see a diference quite quickly for me to stick with something so i dont give up i have been hearing about clen and was wondering if this is really as good as people are saying it is for weight loss and taking tiromel with it is the best combo for fast weight loss i dont know that much about drugs etc so not sure if this is right if anyone does have any info much appreciated and does anyone know where you can buy clen online in the uk?


----------



## nick500

do you mean cytomel?

these are both very powerful drugs...

clen is usually effective in conjunction with a good diet, but causes shivers, paranoia and heart toxicity. cytomel is a thyroid hormone (T3), and can cause muscle breakdown, thyroid damage. T3 is usually stacked with AAS for best results.

Neither of these should be taken by you at this stage, beacuse you don't know anything about them.

Nick


----------



## Tatyana

I don't take any drugs as I am the nattie ranter in this village, however, what ALWAYS happens before drug advice is given, PLEASE post up what you are doing for FAT loss (scales are not always the best to go by).

SO what is your training routine?

How long have you been training?

What is your diet?

You could do a search on this site for Clen. There are potential LONG TERM side effects, as clen has been linked to bone deterioration, therefore there is a possibility it could precipitate osteoporosis, which is the NUMBER one killer of women (the disease and its complications), as well as elevated blood pressure.

Also as with any 'short term quick solution', without lifestyle modifications, it would be easy to gain the weight back again. For example, it has been documented that 85% of people that have liposuction gain back all the fat they had removed within a year.

Respect

T


----------



## philomena

hi i have just started at a gym in london and my trainer said that if i take clenbuterol 20mg 2 days on 2 off with the t3 which i thought is cytomel that this will really accelerate weight loss i do 60 mins of cardio and 45 mins of weight training every other day


----------



## Tinytom

Not meaning to lecture you but there are a number of ways of losing weight and turning to drugs straight away is not going to help you.

Yes you will lose weight but you'll have no idea about how to do it through diet and therefore you'll always have a kickback.

If you have just started at the gym then you'll improve anyway without any drugs.

Seriously mate, I only ever use those compounds when I'm dieting for a show and I'll only use them for very short periods of time.


----------



## DB

Tinytom said:


> Not meaning to lecture you but there are a number of ways of losing weight and turning to drugs straight away is not going to help you.
> 
> Yes you will lose weight but you'll have no idea about how to do it through diet and therefore you'll always have a kickback.
> 
> If you have just started at the gym then you'll improve anyway without any drugs.
> 
> Seriously mate, I only ever use those compounds when I'm dieting for a show and I'll only use them for very short periods of time.


:withstupi


----------



## Tatyana

philomena said:


> hi i have just started at a gym in london and my trainer said that if i take clenbuterol 20mg 2 days on 2 off with the t3 which i thought is cytomel that this will really accelerate weight loss i do 60 mins of cardio and 45 mins of weight training every other day


ERM, I would fire that trainer. What a KNOB!!! If you have just started at the gym it is HIGHLY irresponsible of him to suggest these powerful drugs, AND T3!

THat really really really gets me annoyed.

I have noticed that there is no mention of what you are eating. Please post up a typical day.

x

x

x

T


----------



## philomena

thanks guys ok i dont have a eating ''diet'' but here goes i dont normally eat breakfast yes i know i really need to start if i do have it then i will just have a bowl of cereal bran flakes or something lunch is normally a sandwich or a pasta salad and dinner is salmon fillet with cous cous or rice with steamed veg


----------



## BodyBuilding101

nick500 said:


> do you mean cytomel?
> 
> these are both very powerful drugs...
> 
> clen is usually effective in conjunction with a good diet, but causes shivers, paranoia and *heart toxicity*. cytomel is a thyroid hormone (T3), and can cause muscle breakdown, thyroid damage. T3 is usually stacked with AAS for best results.
> 
> Neither of these should be taken by you at this stage, beacuse you don't know anything about them.
> 
> Nick


I havent heard about heart toxicity before, what exactly are the problems associated with clen and heart problems?


----------



## Tatyana

philomena said:


> thanks guys ok i dont have a eating ''diet'' but here goes i dont normally eat breakfast yes i know i really need to start if i do have it then i will just have a bowl of cereal bran flakes or something lunch is normally a sandwich or a pasta salad and dinner is salmon fillet with cous cous or rice with steamed veg


You need to work with your diet for weight loss, and really, it is FAT loss you need to consider.

NOT eating breakfast is guarenteed to make you fat, and in all honesty, the majority of breakfast cereals are RUBBISH, loaded full of simple carbs (sugars) and salt.

Eggs and oatmeal (or brown rice flakes, spelt, rye, buckwheat flakes) are the way to go.

I am assuming lunch is something you go out and grab from Pret a Manger, Benji's, Tesco's express etc. NO NO NO NO!!!! Even when they say "Healthy living" it is normally NOT.

Your dinner is better, however, if it is one of those packaged cous cous, erm NO!

I would start doing a few searches on this site for 'how to calculate your daily calorie requirments).

I would also recommend that you pick up a copy of the e-book, burn the fat, feed the muscle (google) which does cover EVERYTHING about beginning diet and exercise, the calorie calculations, how to divide your meals into at least 6 a day, starting weight training, cardio etc.

Taking drugs to lose fat at this stage in the game would just be a quick fix, with health risks, and within a few months of coming off the drugs, I would predict you will have gained back all the fat, and then some.

Learn to eat WELL, whole, natural foods, unprocessed.

Having a great physique is about a lifestyle, it is a life-long practice, it is a process, and this process does take some time to UN-LEARN bad eating habits.

There is NO magic bullet/tablet.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana

BodyBuilding101 said:


> I havent heard about heart toxicity before, what exactly are the problems associated with clen and heart problems?


Here is a recent study that suggests that clenbuterol use at doses we bodybuilders use may cause heart and muscle cell death.

clenbuterol and apoptosis

J Appl Physiol. 2004 Dec 10; [Epub ahead of print] Related Articles, Links

{beta}2-Adrenergic receptor stimulation in vivo induces apoptosis in the rat heart and soleus muscle.

Burniston JG, Tan LB, Goldspink DF.

Research Institute for Sports and Exercise Sciences, Liverpool John Moores University, Liverpool, United Kingdom.

High doses of the beta2-adrenergic receptor (AR) agonist, clenbuterol, can induce necrotic myocyte death in the heart and slow-twitch skeletal muscle of the rat. However, it is not known if this agent can also induce myocyte apoptosis and whether this would occur at a lower dose than previously reported for myocyte necrosis. Male Wistar rats were given single subcutaneous injections of clenbuterol. Immunohistochemistry was used to detect myocyte specific apoptosis (detected on cryosections using a caspase 3 antibody and confirmed using annexin V, single-strand DNA labelling and TUNEL). Myocyte apoptosis was first detected at 2 h, and peaked 4 h after clenbuterol administration. The lowest dose of clenbuterol to induce cardiomyocyte apoptosis was 1 microg kg(-1), with peak apoptosis (0.35 +/- 0.005 %; P<0.05) occurring in response to 5 mg kg(-1). In the soleus, peak apoptosis (5.8 +/- 2 %; P<0.05) was induced by the lower dose of 10 microg kg(-1). Cardiomyocyte apoptosis occurred throughout the ventricles, atria and papillary muscles. However, this damage was most abundant in the left ventricular subendocardium at a point 1.6 mm, that is, approximately one-quarter of the way from the apex towards the base. beta-AR antagonism (involving propranolol, bisoprolol or ICI 118,551) or reserpine was used to show that clenbuterol-induced myocardial apoptosis was mediated through neuromodulation of the sympathetic system and the cardiomyocyte beta1-AR, whereas in the soleus direct stimulation of the myocyte beta2-AR was involved. These data show that when administered in vivo, beta2-AR stimulation by clenbuterol is detrimental to cardiac and skeletal muscles even at low doses, by inducing apoptosis through beta1- and beta2-AR, respectively.

This is a very powerful drug and not to be taken lightly or without consideration

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana

*if shes 5'7 160lbs with 12% BF then shes ripped!! Just from watching girls taking clen so the ycan get ripped is a bad idea. Straight out as soon as they come off, the rebound effect is HARD!!!! they will put on all the weight they lost plus more and she'll be moody as fuk. its great for girls geting ready for a contest and thats it. do her a favour and stear clear of clen.*

I hope that answers your question AGAIN.

Diet and exercise. Last season I got down to somewhere around 8-10% bodyfat, and I didn't get above 16% bodyfat till I got implants, sat around on my butt for about 3 months and ATE everything in site. I went up to about 24% which is FAT for a bodybuilder but normal for women.

I took some herbal fat burners, however, as I DON'T TAKE ANY PHARMA DRUGS but use diet and exercise, I really didn't get any rebound, about 1-2 kg after comp day (but that was all water after dehydration).

I had to work HARD at smoothing over, and seriously eat LOADS to get 'chubby' again.

Once the body fat is at that 'magical' level, of about 10-12% for men and 16-17% for women, it is really easy to maintain. It does take some effort to get there though.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana

http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0KFY/is_3_22/ai_n6108162/pg_1

x

x

x

T


----------



## hulkjay100

Clen and T3 is very strong used together, my suggestion would be to take your diet seriously before you start any kind of drug for weight lose. I know it sucks waiting too lose weight







but you and your body need the experience of doing it the right way first. Trust me , I'm no angel, I've taken the both and they do work but I also know what I'm doing and how to do it. Bottom line...do a good diet, hit the gym 6 days a week and do it serious for a year, give yourself that goal, and if your not satisfied then explore clen and T3. Good luck in what ever you do and be safe bro!!


----------



## trickymac

I can see that this is quiet an old thread but would appreciate if you could help if you see my post.

I have been training and dieting consistently for the past 15 months. Origianl weight was +/-90KG, I currently weigh 79KG, I have a target of 73 and sub 10% bodyfat. I have made significant body shape changes and my diet has has been a huge contributor. I regularly train 5 days a week but will indulge in a glass or two of wine/beer over the weekend.

Regular diet includes:

B'fast (I struggle with whole foods in the morning)

Juice, large glass of celery, carrot, an inch of fresh root ginger and a spalsh of Prune juice

protein shake

and for the last 4 weeks 2x VPX Meltdown Fat Burner tabs

Mid Morn Snack: 1 x piece of fruit

Lunch

Normally large Salad, chicken or turkey breast

Afternoon Snack and prework out: 1 x piece of fruit & 1 x VPX Meltdown

Post Workout: protein shake + Glutamine

Dinner: veggies and high protein

I anticipate that some people will tell me I am not eating enough or that I at least need more protein.

This is not so much about weight loss anymore but more about shape definition and tone. Due to a trainer that I trust I have been making gains but much more slowly for the past 3 to 4 months. He has suggested something that I didnt anticipate him doing but mentioned as a last push to supplement my workouts with L-Carnitine injections to the abdominal area and also a cycle of Clen.

I'm anxious but extremely curious. Independant advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------

